# Switched from Gravel to Sand now the water is cloudy.



## Curt

Ok so My tank is only 3 weeks old and I have put my fish through so much I kinda feel bad.

After reading all the posts and seeing pictures with sand I decied to spend Monday getting sand for my 20g tank.

I went to home depot and picked up some quickrete play sand. Although I was a bit nervous when the bag stated to be used for sandboxes only and not to use it for anything else. (it said it was already rinsed) However when I rinced it a nice Orange color started to float around.

I proceeded to wash the sand for 3 0min each time i would rince and dump the water would get lighter and lighter. I used high pressure hose to rince and would dump and rinse over and over. The water was mostly clear even with high pressure sturing things up so I thought it should be good. Dumped the excess water and went to put it in the tank.

I took out the gravel before going to the store to get the sand but left the fish in the tank.

I emptied the tank and kept my fish in a bucket with the few plants I had so they could hide if they wanted to. In the empty tank I put in the wet sand about a inch deep give or take a little bit.

put a plastic container in the tank to dump water into and this stirred up the sand on the bottom but not real bad. Put my plants and decor back in the tank.

Filled the tank the rest of the way except for the amount of water left in the bucket from the old tank with my fish.

The water was only a little cloudy overall didn't look bad. So after a hour I put the fish back in I didnt want to leave them in the bucket to long.

I waited a little bit before turning my filters on I have a aquaclear 50 and aqueon 10. I figured this would help with the cloudy water. Now I have noticed a little bit of sand has settled since overnight but this morning the tank is still cloudy. Like I said not horrible. I even at one point shut my filters off for 2 hours to see if that would make a difference and no.

Will this clear up? Did I not wash the sand enough. I had tanks over the years but never used sand I am new to it. Should I do a water change? I will post a pic when I get home tonight (at work right now)


----------



## 1077

Curt said:


> Ok so My tank is only 3 weeks old and I have put my fish through so much I kinda feel bad.
> 
> After reading all the posts and seeing pictures with sand I decied to spend Monday getting sand for my 20g tank.
> 
> I went to home depot and picked up some quickrete play sand. Although I was a bit nervous when the bag stated to be used for sandboxes only and not to use it for anything else. (it said it was already rinsed) However when I rinced it a nice Orange color started to float around.
> 
> I proceeded to wash the sand for 3 0min each time i would rince and dump the water would get lighter and lighter. I used high pressure hose to rince and would dump and rinse over and over. The water was mostly clear even with high pressure sturing things up so I thought it should be good. Dumped the excess water and went to put it in the tank.
> 
> I took out the gravel before going to the store to get the sand but left the fish in the tank.
> 
> I emptied the tank and kept my fish in a bucket with the few plants I had so they could hide if they wanted to. In the empty tank I put in the wet sand about a inch deep give or take a little bit.
> 
> put a plastic container in the tank to dump water into and this stirred up the sand on the bottom but not real bad. Put my plants and decor back in the tank.
> 
> Filled the tank the rest of the way except for the amount of water left in the bucket from the old tank with my fish.
> 
> The water was only a little cloudy overall didn't look bad. So after a hour I put the fish back in I didnt want to leave them in the bucket to long.
> 
> I waited a little bit before turning my filters on I have a aquaclear 50 and aqueon 10. I figured this would help with the cloudy water. Now I have noticed a little bit of sand has settled since overnight but this morning the tank is still cloudy. Like I said not horrible. I even at one point shut my filters off for 2 hours to see if that would make a difference and no.
> 
> Will this clear up? Did I not wash the sand enough. I had tanks over the years but never used sand I am new to it. Should I do a water change? I will post a pic when I get home tonight (at work right now)


Sounds like you rinsed it well. It should clear within 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## Curt

1077 said:


> Sounds like you rinsed it well. It should clear within 24 to 48 hours.


 Since my fish are in the water now is this going to hurt them?


----------



## iamgray

I just recently changed my tank to sand, although the sand I used is a bit coarser than play sand.

I did a water change right after, which cut down the cloudiness a bit. The water went back to normal within about 24 hours.

No fish seemed to be harmed by it... they seemed a bit confused at first but soon became quite happy with their new environment. I haven't lost any fish as a result, so I'm sure they're fine... I worried a bit but then I used the logic of "in nature I'm sure things happen from time to time to stir up the sand so they must be ok with it."


----------



## PandaRye

I did the same as you. I started with gavel, but I loved the look of sand so much I decided to go with it. I had all 3 of my tanks with sand. I didnt use the sand that you did, I used ocean sand from petsmart. I rinsed and rinsed and rinsed till I thought my hand was falling off. Put the sand in, put a plate on the sand and slowly poured the water directly on the plate in attempt to not stir up the sand. After a days work, my water was still cloudy aswell. It really just takes time and patience. It will clear up in a day or two and by time a week passes it will be crystal clear. Also, my fish did not seem to mind it a little cloudy. You should be ok, just give it time. As for me...I think sand is too much of a hassel for freshwater tanks, so I went back to a riverbed type gravel.


----------



## Bob1

I myself had sand in a used tank about 2 inches did the rinse ordeal put back in tank, waited a month to add fish making
sure none of the sand got in filters this will chew them up like sand paper. now trying to figure out how I want it to look
so I put 2 to 4 inches of gravel in places, taking time to get the water to cycle right. been 2 months now the water is clear... it will clear, add one of those corner filters there slow to catch small items in tank. takes time to setup a tank.
fresh water tank 55 Gallon. don't rush it.


----------



## SinCrisis

PandaRye said:


> I didnt use the sand that you did, I used ocean sand from petsmart.


ocean sand often has crushed coral, this will shoot your PH sky high. Play sand is often used because it is purer sand. You may want to test your PH if you didnt check the contents of the sand beforehand...


----------



## PandaRye

SinCrisis said:


> ocean sand often has crushed coral, this will shoot your PH sky high. Play sand is often used because it is purer sand. You may want to test your PH if you didnt check the contents of the sand beforehand...


 
Yeah you are right and it did. I had it controlled for the time I had sand, but honestly didnt know it was due to the sand(thanks for that info)....but again, I went back to gravel...sand was just too much for me and the time I'm allowed with work and a baby lol


----------



## Curt

Things look so much better now! I came home from work and while it was still cloudy I figured I would do a 50% water change. It looks so much better. its not perfect I took some shots Before sand after sand. and some close up's to show the remaining dust in the water. Im hopeful this will clear up as well.

Before Sand


IMAG0181

After Sand


IMAG0194

Close up's surrounding remaining stuff.


IMAG0200 


IMAG0211


IMAG0206


IMAG0201 by mich_m_20, on Flickr


----------



## SinCrisis

Sand was a great choice, it looks great!

In your original picture (before changing to sand), the plant in your mid-ground on the left side of the picture is not a true aquatic. If you replaced it in your new setup, be careful to take it out when it starts to rot. It also looks like you have mondo grass in-between the tiki men? If that was labeled mondo grass or kyoto when you bought it, it is also not true aquatic and will melt and rot.


----------



## Curt

SinCrisis said:


> Sand was a great choice, it looks great!
> 
> In your original picture (before changing to sand), the plant in your mid-ground on the left side of the picture is not a true aquatic. If you replaced it in your new setup, be careful to take it out when it starts to rot. It also looks like you have mondo grass in-between the tiki men? If that was labeled mondo grass or kyoto when you bought it, it is also not true aquatic and will melt and rot.


Yeah I was a tube plant sucker at petco . I pulled them out and put them in a pot lol. Top fin should be slapped for selling these as "aquatic plants" I cant really blame the chain stores for selling them its not like they created the false advertising.


Yes this is mondo grass. I havent pulled it yet because I love the way it looks and so far hasn't started to die. But I will be looking for something else to replace it with. 

The only live plant I was able to buy locally was at petsmart and its the new ones you see I cant remember the name. There seems to be no variety at any local places.


----------



## SinCrisis

there are lots of great online sources for plants, i know a few people on the forum use sweet aquatics and aquariumplants.com. The shipping can be a pain at times but the prices for plants are often cheaper and if you buy enough its worth the shipping.


----------



## Curt

Now my tank is even cloudier... I woke up this morning and there is a white haze to the tank. Ugh im so tired of water issues. It seems if the water sits without doing a massive water change for more than 3 days it goes cloudy.


----------



## SinCrisis

that might just be part of your cycling and not with sand. Test your water, if the ammonia is high, the tank is cycling... Substrates keep a large amount of bacteria like your filter does, changing it out could cause another cycle.


----------



## Bob1

I hear what your saying, depending on the type of sand you have could take awhile for the water to clear.
sand looks good but the power filter will keep it milky looking water changes are the best I did a half then 5 gallons a day for 15 days... this is why I prefer gravel just wash the die off an put in tank, plus some plants don't root well in sand not enough water moving around roots.. it took me awhile but its finally clear after two months.
when i look in the side of the tank i like a clear view of fish .... now waiting for driftwood to soak up water to sink.
good luck there ..


----------



## Curt

SinCrisis said:


> that might just be part of your cycling and not with sand. Test your water, if the ammonia is high, the tank is cycling... Substrates keep a large amount of bacteria like your filter does, changing it out could cause another cycle.



Thats what I am thinking is it started to cycle again, I didnt have enough time this morning to test teh water before I left for work. I will do some testing again. I have never had so many issues with my 55g back years ago. I miss my home towns tap water nice and clean good ph not hard not soft. 

This water here is a nightmare... Not sure what I am going to do. Hmm I wonder if they make a industrial size britta filter lmao


----------



## SinCrisis

well running carbon in your filter is the same as running a brita... its bad for live plants though, since it takes out organics that plants need.


----------

